# Buying a reel?



## Jim (Sep 10, 2013)

It is not a secret that TinBoats longtime, active member *bigwave* runs a tackle shop down in Florida. I was looking for a Shimano Stradic 5000 and I sent bigwave a PM asking if he had one and would sell me. I like to support those that support us. I was not sure he did mail order or not because I did not know the name of the shop. Bigwave sent me the reel and to my surprise was the best price I ever saw on the reel. :shock: 

Bigwave can probably beat any price on reels that you can find. If your looking for a reel, I suggest you send him a PM and ask if he can get it for you. Just mention to him that you are a TinBoats member. If he does not have it in stock, he could probably get it for you in a few days.

Anyway, After speaking to him on the phone, I got the name of his website: https://fishsaltwatertackle.com

Honestly, if your looking for a reel, he could probably save you a few bucks.......give him a try.

Jim


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 10, 2013)

Good choice on the stradic


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 10, 2013)

Van Stahl?


----------



## bigwave (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Jim, Capt. I could probably get a Van Stahl, but honestly IMO the accurate boss spinning reel is a better reel. American made to order and I am a dealer for them. My buddy has this one and it is bad axx.


----------



## Butthead (Sep 10, 2013)

PM'd.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 12, 2013)

That reel has a bail! 

EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------

